# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Portable Luggage Scale

## Travel2

"Go to the airport with luggage weight confidence when you use the Joy Mangano Pack A Weigh Digital Portable Luggage Scale. Lift, beep, set-it-down and read, are the 4 simple steps you’ll need to weigh your luggage. The large, easy-to-read display measures in pounds or kilograms and beeps when the weight has been registered. Compact and weighing less than 8 ounces, this scale is ideal to bring along for the trip. Pack with certainty and never be surprised at the airport again"

----------


## davidsmith36

5 best luggage scale are as below:
1.RuiChy Digital
2.EatSmart Precision Voyager
3. Camry EL10
4.Travis Travel Gear
5.Camry EL62

----------


## Eliasste

Thank you for the article, it's really great and helpful to me.

----------

